# Residents shocked over move to raze Madinat Badr homes



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

GULF NEWS 31st August 2004

Dubai: More than 1,000 families living in Madinat Badr near Mirdiff must look for new housing because they have been told their homes will be demolished.

They have been given 60 days' notice from the expiration of their tenancy contract. Those whose contracts have already expired must move out by October 31.

The unexpected move has caught residents by surprise because their children's new school year starts on Saturday. They said they have not been given sufficient notice.

The buildings are owned by Dubai Islamic Bank and managed by the Global Real Estate Development Company. Which said it will demolish the 1,000-apartment colony for major development of the area.

"We have been living here for more than 18 years and we pay Dh10,000 to Dh17,000 to Dubai Islamic Bank. The rent variation depends on the size of the flat and the location. Recently, we came to learn by accident from the bank that the buildings will be demolished, but we were not informed when," said Ebrahim, a national, who lives here with his family.

He said there are more than 1,000 families of different nationalities living in the area, a total of 6,000 people, some of whom have lived here for more than 25 years.

"We were told by the real estate company of Dubai Islamic Bank where we pay the rent that they will not renew the contract for those whose tenancy contract expired. That was in May.

"We were also told that we have to pay the rent monthly but they did not say that they will ask us to leave when school opens," he said.

They have not been given any official notice, he said, although others whose tenancy contract has expired have received such notice.

Saleem, another UAE national, has lived here for 25 years and has six children, all of whom start school on Saturday.

He said he pays Dh16,000 for his flat and works in a local department in Dubai. He received notice from the bank to move out by October 31.

Majid, a Sudanese, said when he went to renew the contract in May, he was told the building was too old and he was told by the real estate company he should pay his rent monthly and they would not renew the contract. Unfortunately, he was not told he would have to leave so soon, he said.

"I have been living here for a long time and I pay Dh16,000. I have children in school and I work as a teacher in a private school. I have a big family and my salary is Dh3,000. I do not think that I will be able to find an apartment anywhere else at this rent.

All Madinat Badr residents are asking the authorities to find a solution to their problem. They said they will gather at the mosque after Friday pray-ers and sign a letter to be sent to the Ruler's Court seeking help.

"We want at least a year to be able to find another place," a resident said.

"The bank will develop the area and earn more money, but they should have mercy on people like us and take our circumstances into consideration."

Nadia, from Egypt, who works as a teacher, said she has been living here for more than ten years and pays Dh17,000 for her two-bedroom apartment. She feels very bad about having to move and does not understand why they want to demolish the building.

Dubai Municipality said it would not interfere unless asked by the tenants. "We believe that the legal situation of the tenants does depend on their (tenancy) contract with the owner.

"I believe the owner has the right to evict a tenant at the end of the tenancy contract between the two parties for reasons like developing the area which the reason in this case," a source from the municipality said.

Gulf News contacted the global real estate development company, but there was no response from any official.

http://www.gulf-news.com/Articles/Nation2.asp?ArticleID=130578


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Hmm more problems with landlord and rents in Dubai
But I do belive with the municipality (2nd last statement )


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

The first time I heard that place (also known as Sheikh Colony) was going to be demolished was around June/July.
It's too bad for the residents there, seeing as there isn't a lot of low-income housing here and no social welfare system


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well they need some where to live !
but sounds like they had a good rent deal !


----------

